# Spring 2007, "Smoke On The Beach"



## Bruce B (Apr 23, 2006)

Only 363 days of hearing about this.  [-o<


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll have to check my schedule! When is the fall version?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2006)

what, you're tired of hearing us talk about ourselves????


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what, you're tired of hearing us talk about ourselves????



Never happen! You guys came out champs and we love to hear you brag about it! You deserve it! Great job Jim!


----------



## Finney (Apr 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'll have to check my schedule! When is the fall version?


Labor Day weekend. Sept 1-2.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm still a free agent!   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (May 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":v9z4l5tw]what, you're tired of hearing us talk about ourselves????



Never happen! You guys came out champs and we love to hear you brag about it! You deserve it! Great job Jim![/quote:v9z4l5tw]

It was a total team effort and awsome weekend !! I had a blast and am looking forward to doing it again , ya never stop learning  and with the talent we had there on both teams it was quite a reeducation!!


----------

